# bad back and deck chairs



## lucy123 (Sep 26, 2012)

Just wondering if we have any physios on here and if this makes sense.

Hubby has a bad back and has been having treatment for almost a year now but nothing is helping. He has even seen Prince Charles doctor!

10 years ago I slipped a disc in my back and had exactly the same thing - nothing would help. Then I went to a tennis tournament with my children - on holiday - and sat in a striped beach deckchair for a day - the ones that sag!  When I got up the pain had gone and not come back since.

I was suggesting to my hubby we try this but he thinks I am bananas but willing to give anything a go.  

Can anyone explain if this is possible as a cure and if so why?  I wonder if it was because I was able to relax the muscles completely, rather than lying on a board all the time?

Next question - where would I get one from cheap?


----------



## Copepod (Sep 26, 2012)

I have in the past, had some back issues, and 20 odd years found an osteopath who had previously trained as a physiotherapist - a couple od sessions with him, plus following his advice / exercises kept me back pain free ever since. 

More recently, I've have a serious knee injury, and one of the physios I saw spotted that one of my legs is 6mm longer than the other - not uncommon, and easily remedied with a 6mm wedge of foam under the shorter leg heel.

So, I'd suggest finding an osteopath or physiotherapist with a special interest in backs, posture, orthotics etc, who can assess your husband in person and perhaps recommend seats, insoles etc that might help.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 26, 2012)

can't add to advice but hope hubby finds some relief soon.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 26, 2012)

We have been to the top copepod, with Prince Charles doctor - considered an expert in the field of backs etc, but hasn't been able to do anything to help - jsut puts it down to wear and tear.

He has had physio with a specialist in backs for nearly a year, and done all the exercises but nothing helps.

We know he needs a referral back, but felt he couldn't speak to the previous specialist.

He is okay moving - he is running a half marathon Sunday, but is in agony if sitting and standing. 

I just wondered if the dech chair was worth a go.


----------

